# Israel



## Onkelfester (11. April 2011)

Ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage aber:

Wels und Aal sind ja nicht koscher, soweit ich weiß.

Das hieße dann ja auch, daß die in Israel nicht gefangen werden.

Da das Klima in Israel eigentlich sowohl dem Wels als auch dem Aal entgegenkommen sollten, müßte es eigentlich einen guten Bestand der beiden Fischarten geben. (denkt sich Lischen Müller)

War von euch schonmal jemand da bzw. weiß jemand etwas darüber?


----------



## dpj_de (11. April 2011)

*AW: Israel*

Wo willst Du denn in Israel angeln? - See Genezareth/Jordan fällt ja aus, da Aal-Flüsse einen Zugang zum Meer brauchen. - Ansonsten sieht es relativ mau mit Flüssen aus Zitat aus Wikipedia: "Die Ebene wird von mehreren kurzen Flüssen durchzogen, von denen nur zwei, der Jarkon und der Kischon, ganzjährig Wasser führen." - Ich war zwei mal in Israel, aber Flüsse zum Angeln sind mir keine aufgefallen. Für einen Angelurlaub gibt es sicher lohnendere Länder.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Onkelfester (11. April 2011)

*AW: Israel*

OK, lassen wir mal die Aale beiseite. Bleiben noch die Waller.
Die sollten sich eigentlich von ganz allein vermehren und bei den klimatischen Bedingungen gut abwachsen können. Oder?


----------



## dpj_de (11. April 2011)

*AW: Israel*

Die Frage ist, wo sollen Waller im Jordan-Bereich herkommen. Gesetzt hat sie - mangels Verwertbarkeit (Waller sind nicht koscher) sicher niemand und der Jordan gehört nicht zu den natürlichen Verbreitungsgebieten. - Im Bereich der wenigen ganzjährig wasserführenden Flüßchen (in der Regenzeit sind das reißende Flüße), die ins Meer fließen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es Waller gibt. - Aber theoretisch ist das sicher ein Gedankenspiel wert. - Ich stelle mir gerade das Gesicht des ElAl-Sicherheitsbeamten vor, dem Du erklärst, dass Du zum Aal- und Wallerfischen nach Israel fahren willst .... wenn möglich stell doch bitte ein Video Deiner Befragung bei you-tube ein. Warst Du schon einmal dort?
Eine Reise ist das Land sicher wert .... aber zum Fischen weiß ich nicht - da gibt es sicher lohnendere Ziele.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## hanzz (11. April 2011)

*AW: Israel*

Also ich war 94 in Israel und meines Wissens nach wird dort sogut wie nur am Mittel- und am Roten Meer geangelt und dort darf auch nicht überall geangelt werden.

lg


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Israel*

Wieso muss es umbedingt Israel sein? Wenn du auf große Süßwasserfische aus bist und auf tolle Landschaften probiers mal mit Thailand 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## hanzz (11. April 2011)

*AW: Israel*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Thailand wundervoll ist und sehr vielseitig, auch was das Angeln betrifft, ist Israel immer einen Besuch wert.

Denke täglich noch an diese Reisen


----------



## DaveJones (11. April 2011)

*AW: Israel*

Es gibt auch einige Israelis die gezielt auf Catfish gehen.

Es gibt dort eine Stelle am Jordan, wo angeblich Jesus getauft worden ist.Dort habe ich neben vielen schwimmenden Jüngern auch viele und grosse Welse gesehen.

Im Norden gibt es so einige kleine Flüsse, die du beangeln kannst. Das Angeln am Mittelmeer kannste vergessen. Hab es ausprobiert und nichts gefangen. Aber der Ausblick( besonders in Herzlia ) hat es wieder gut gemacht.

Damals gab es in Tiberias in der Nähe vom See Genezareth einen kleinen Angelladen. Ansonsten ist es ziemlich schwer in Israel an Angelzeug zu kommen.

Ich habe in einem kleinen Zufluss zu dem See auch eine Fischart gesehen die aussahen wie Rotaugen, allerdings mit im Verhältnis zum Körper grossen gelben Schwanzflossen. Weiss vieleicht einer was es gewesen sein kann?

Lg und Shalom


----------



## porbeagle (11. April 2011)

*AW: Israel*

Warum soll es nicht gehen.Er muß es versuchen und dann sagt er uns bescheid wie es war.
Es gibt Wildschweinjagd in der Türkei & Tunesien 
Karpfenangeln in Marokko Schwarzbarsch ebenfalls.
Versuchen und ganz entspannt erfolg haben oder um eine Erfahrung reicher sein.


----------



## Onkelfester (12. April 2011)

*AW: Israel*

Erst mal euch allen vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Ich werde ernsthaft darüber nachdenken es dort einmal zu versuchen.

Wenn man nicht neue Wege einschlägt, kann man auch nix neues entdecken.


----------



## DaveJones (12. April 2011)

*AW: Israel*

Wann fliegst du denn runter? Bin dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich auch da.

Ich bin mir sicher dass du dort fangen wirst

Gruss


----------

